# ¿led 30W es Igual a 200W reales ?



## Deltaeco (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola chicos, he visto que en ebay por ejemplo , hay led smd en capsulas metalicas que indican blanco 30W, y dice que real es como una de  200W (por ejemplo halogena y demas)

¿esto es verdad o es un timo? 

saludos ¡


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2012)

Será mas o menos cierto; las lamparas de incandescencia tienen un rendimiento pésimo o algo peor.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 22, 2012)

Desde mi punto de vista no, el led da una luz concentrada hacia adelante, mientras que las lamparas la dan 360º, esto hace que alumbren mucho mas.
Es mi axperiencia con leds de alta potencia, puede discrepar de los demas, ademas no se que uso querras darle. Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2012)

Buenos días marcelo2112

Creo que cometes un error de concepto...

Primero las Lámparas de Incandescencia casi toda su emisión la hacen en una zona muy baja del espectro y la mayor parte lo hacen en el Infra Rojo y no visible emitiendo casi toda la energía consumida en forma de calor, esto es muy bueno para las estufas pero por desgracia no nos ayuda a ver mejor .
Los Diodos Led transforman prácticamente toda su energía en la zona del espectro  para la que han dido diseñados, tenemos Led Verdes, Azules, Rojos, Infra Rojos y por supuestos Blancos.
Casi toda la energía es aprovechada por lo que su rendimiento es muy alto y si nos mantenemos en la zona de funcionamiento optima, apenas se calentarán, su duración comparada con las Lámparas de Incandescencia es prácticamente ilimitada.
Las lámparas de Incandescencia emiten en 360º ¿Es esto una ventaja? dependerá para qué aplicación, se me ocurre una o ninguna aplicación dónde esto sea una ventaja.
Evidentemente, supongo que para los fabricantes de Lámparas de Incandescencia, estas sean muy superiores a los Diodos Led.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

Por lo que deduzco, marcelo2112, se refiere a iluminación en todas direcciones, no a iluminación concreta ó centrada sólo en un determinado sector.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2012)

miguelus...la ventaja es que ilumina toda la habitación a la vez.

Los led's es verdad que son más eficientes pero iluminan menos...tiene un alcance pobre y un radio chico y enfocado...es como querer iluminar con lásers, mucha luz en un solo punto

Si mirás de frente un led te quedás ciego...eso te lo digo yo y sin chanchuyos...con las demás lámparas no pasa eso.


Yo soy partidario de los led's...en ciertas aplicaciones...en iluminación de grandes recintos lámparas de descarga o incandescentes.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yo he trabajado con leds de hasta 30W y comparado a la luz producida por filamento la diferencia es enorme, un led de potencia típico (chino) genera alrededor de 80 Lm/W (lumenes/watts) pero hay algunos caros que generan mas de 100 Lm/W en cambio una ampolleta incandescente genera entre 14 a 20 Lm/W, ademas la duración de un led con una buena fuente de corriente constante supera fácilmente las 60000 horas de uso mientras que una ampolleta incandescente esta diseñadas para durar 1000 horas.
El angulo de emisión de un led de potencia es cercano a 170° por lo que fácilmente se puede usar para iluminación de interiores, pero el gran problema que tienen es que necesitan un disipador y eso hace que el montaje sea mas complicado.
Dejo un enlace con comparación de eficiencia luminosa.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eficacia_luminosa


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola chicos , muchas gracias por sus respuestas, pero el motivo que la luz se centra en un lugar, eso si lo tenia entendido, pero cuando uno va a comprar mucha de las cosas les dice '' son 30W pero equivalente a 200W reales.

Ahora les comento lo de la preguntita , tengo un proyector de diapositivas, y la halogena que tiene de 150w a 24v esta fundida, entonces en casa tengo led de 10W blanco (si ese que trae un aluminio detrás) entonces pensé comprar algo mayor, y claro hay de 30w 50w y 100w , por eso mismo pregunto por el tema de cuantos Wattios reales son y si es verdad que los suministra.

Por el tema que solo ilumina por un punto concentrado me va genial, ya que las diapositivas no hace falta que ilumine hacia los costados.

Muchas gracias por responder compañeros¡¡


----------



## chclau (Sep 23, 2012)

Cuando te dicen que un LED de 30W suministra 200W, en realidad lo que te estan queriendo decir es que la potencia luminica visible de un LED de 30W es como la potencia luminica visible de una bombilla incandescente de 200W.

Un LED no te puede dar mas potencia de la que recibe... en realidad, da bastante menos, lo que pasa es que una lampara incandescente te da MUCHISIMA menos potencia luminica visible de la que recibe

Es lo que figura en el link que te puso Sebastian, mientras que un LED puede andar en el orden del 12% de eficiencia, una lampara incadescente entrega SOLO un 2%! Una relacion aproximada de 6... y 6 x 30W es aproximadamente 200W.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Sep 23, 2012)

Deltaeco creo que no leíste bien lo que comente antes, un led de potencia "típico" produce luz en un angulo de 170° por lo que si lo quieres para reemplazar la luz de un proyector necesitaras agregar un lente o tal vez algo reflectante a los lados, ademas en el montaje debes considerar el espacio que ocupara el disipador y lógicamente este debe estar con suficiente ventilación, en cuanto a la potencia lumínica suponiendo que la ampolleta original diera 20Lm/W esta produciría 3000 Lúmenes pero el led de 30W solo produciría alrededor de 2400 Lúmenes.
Lo otro que debes considerar pero que yo no se, es como necesitas que la luz incida en la diapositiva.


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 23, 2012)

ok compañero, ahora si te entiendo, ademas led de 30w existen los de 50w y 100w en bloques de smdled , no se si el sistema que trae el proyector valdría , les dejo una foto con la forma donde estaba la bombilla.

Ver el archivo adjunto 80288
se puede apreciar que la bombilla va en el bloque de cerámica que se le ve un cable canelo, al lado hay una ranura que da a un ventilador quien se encarga de sacar el calor de ella.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2012)

En principio veo factible el cambio pero tendrás que extremar la precaución al centrar el foco y la óptica, de lo contrario saldrá una porquería.
Además hay que ver la gama cromática; los led suelen dar una luz mas fría, mas azul. A las personas en general nos gusta mas una luz mas cálida, mas roja, porque recuerda a la del sol. Aunque la luz del led sea mas plana igual la percepción es que "azulea" mucho las fotos. Si no tienes que modificar el proyector yo probaría con el que tienes y luego ya decides con algo mas de información. Si es solo por intensidad de la luz o hay mas cosas que te disgusten en el cambio; mal enfoque, sobras, demasiado azul...


----------



## marcelo2112 (Sep 23, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> miguelus...la ventaja es que ilumina toda la habitación a la vez.
> 
> Los led's es verdad que son más eficientes pero iluminan menos...tiene un alcance pobre y un radio chico y enfocado...es como querer iluminar con lásers, mucha luz en un solo punto
> 
> ...


 

Coincido en todo, hice pruebas para iliminar mi casa con leds de alta potencia y resulto en una desilucion terrible, la unica manera de alumbrar con leds es dejando el cielorazo como un colador y colocar dicroleds distribuidas.
Al final termine con una fluorescente compacta en el centro y se hizo la luz...


----------

